# Bowling Green, KY JACKY M HW POSTIVE



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank You to Deb Slack for donating $50 to go towards Jacky's Heartworm treatments. Intake Date: 10/23
Available Date: 10/23
Reason for intake: Surrendered, due to divorce
Known Health Issues: Heartworm positive 
Approximate age: 4yrs
Approximate weight: 100 lbs 
Housebroken? Yes 
Recommended Age of Children: 8+yrs due size 
Good w/ other dogs? Yes 
Good with cats: Unknown 
Energy Level: Moderate
Adoption Fee: $85




http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14960298


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

LOVE his face


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

There are currently five GSDs at this shelter,

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250866&page=1#Post1250866

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250676&page=1#Post1250676

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250674&page=1#Post1250674

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250672&page=1#Post1250672

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250669&page=1#Post1250669


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

What a beauty!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

any word on this boy?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GRRRR! Nothing yet. I have called the shelter, for the second time to get status on all 5 of the Kentucky GSDs. I left a message. Messages are not checked until the end of the day. I sent an email last week. Not sure if emails are EVER checked. I am trying. I'm sure I will hear something eventually. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jacky is supposed to be adoption pending. I asked Deana, at the selter to let me know if this falls through. Roz is also spoken for. Logan, Micah and Jazz are still in need of rescue.


----------

